# Regular vs Nickle/Silver flex track?



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

During my lunch break today and subsequently my first visit to our local Train Store, I noticed easy track and flex track. I like pain :laugh: and am willing to work on developing the skill of working with ballast so flex track is what I would like to go with. As I saw both of these types of flex track, can someone please let me know the difference(s) between "regular" flex track and nickel/silver flex track, along with your opinions on what you would recommend . . . thanks!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

If by 'regular' you mean brass, I much prefer brass.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Nikola said:


> If by 'regular' you mean brass, I much prefer brass.


 I guess brass?? I saw one bin marked flex track and the one next to it marked nickel/silver...


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Thlorian said:


> I guess brass?? I saw one bin marked flex track and the one next to it marked nickel/silver...


Was it it brassy orange in in color? or just grey metal color?

Might have been steel and nickle.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Brass works fine, you just have to keep it clean. Not the best choice if you are running with DCC.

Steel track works too, haven't had problems with it myself other than it seems to get dirty faster for some reason.

Nickle Silver is far and away the best choice, stays cleaner and less maintenance.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think most times you can turn the track over and see what is imprinted on bottom of the ties. Nickel silver track will have NS or N/S on bottom of ties. I don't use it but I
think my steel track says steel on the bottom. Nickel silver is not the only choice but is the popular choice these days. I ran brass for years and thought it was fine. I didn't know any better. You will find brass is a different color than steel or nickel silver. I would pick one material and use it through out. Steel is my least favorite.
Only because it oxidizes. I have some nickel silver I have had for almost 20 years in a
box in a heated and cooled basement that looks as nice now as it did when bought new. 
No oxidation.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As Mopac has noted, the flex track choice from a hobby shop
is Steel OR Nickel Steel (N/S) rails. I doubt any shop is still
selling brass track new nowadays. There's so much of
that you can get for free as more and modellers convert
to N/S.

N/S is preferred by most of our members because it
requires little maintenance to maintain
electrical conductivity.. Usually, the run of a track
cleaning car every so often will keep your trains running
smoothly.

Don


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the infomative and super fast replies! N/S is what I will use. I have learned more as a member here in just two days, then in the last 10 years total of trying to climb on board this hobby!!


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks everyone for the infomative and super fast replies! N/S is what I will use. I have learned more as a member here in just two days, then in the last 10 years total of trying to climb on board this hobby!!


don't buy bargain priced NS as it is not usually 60% or less copper more like 80% copper and will oxidize fast.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you have some examples of "Bargain priced NS" that does oxidize fast? I've have not seen any, but I usually stick to ME rail.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I use Atlas flex, it does't corrode. I was gifted a box
of Model Power flex track. The rails are steel. I used
it in one of my yards and in my climate controlled 
train room it has been satisfactory but I wouldn't buy
any.

Don


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> Do you have some examples of "Bargain priced NS" that does oxidize fast? I've have not seen any, but I usually stick to ME rail.


the atlas stuff the modular club used.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.C. said:


> the atlas stuff the modular club used.


I have lots of atlas flex in both code 83 and code 100, and it doesn't oxidize noticeably faster than anything else. Maybe they got a bad batch?


----------

